# Anyone with SIM card issues.



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

If you have a bad SIM card i know why. It recently happened to me, and it took verizon 3 days to finally replace my SIM. i guess our Droid Charge's lack something when it comes to activating sims, causing them to either go bad immediately or in due time. To resolve this issue, the sim card must be activated through a different device. For me, they had to activate it in one of the thunderbolts in the store and that fixed the problem entirely. Just an FYI


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had one go bad, but they were able to activate the new one using my Charge.


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Same here...my wife's SIM card went bad last night...after flashing thru Odin the latest GB leak. May be prudent to remove it while flashing/ or installing a ROM ..Biggest concern was that Verizon would notice and flag our devices as rooted..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Got my Charge as a replacement for the Fascinate, took my phone to the Verizon store near my house the day I received the phone from FedEx. Associate at the store put a SIM card in my Charge and activated it there. I haven't had any problems with my SIM card.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

My first sim went bad two months after i got the phone. Got it replaced and 2 months later it went bad again.
My issue both times is that everything but 3G and 1X works.
I finally sent my phone to Samsung.

The manager at my local flagship corporate store said that a number of customers had to either swap for a new Charge or a Revolution with the same issue. I love Samsung, but where's the quality control?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkhorn (Jun 22, 2011)

How di dyou know it was the sim card?


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm on SIM card #4. two of them failed, as i mentioned in another thread. the device would alternate between saying "please insert a SIM card" or whatever, or would just fail to authenticate on the network any longer. i got a replacement device the first time, and a replacement SIM the second time. third one was because i temporarily activated another device on my account and the SIM expired.

as an aside, I learned something about VZW's SIM activation/deactivation systems (and i'm probably the last one to hear about this or something) - support says that if you provision a 3g device on your account, your SIM _cannot_ be reactivated more than 24h later. which...well, is wasteful and kinda stupid, but whatever. I figured i'd mention it just in case anyone likes switching between devices and wasn't aware of that "limitation"

re the OP: i'm pretty sure the card is activated before it's inserted in your device. there's an ID on the card that they add to your account before they put it in your phone. i mean, i could very well be wrong, but that's my understanding.


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

m0unds said:


> I'm on SIM card #4. two of them failed, as i mentioned in another thread. the device would alternate between saying "please insert a SIM card" or whatever, or would just fail to authenticate on the network any longer. i got a replacement device the first time, and a replacement SIM the second time. third one was because i temporarily activated another device on my account and the SIM expired.
> 
> as an aside, I learned something about VZW's SIM activation/deactivation systems (and i'm probably the last one to hear about this or something) - support says that if you provision a 3g device on your account, your SIM _cannot_ be reactivated more than 24h later. which...well, is wasteful and kinda stupid, but whatever. I figured i'd mention it just in case anyone likes switching between devices and wasn't aware of that "limitation"
> 
> re the OP: i'm pretty sure the card is activated before it's inserted in your device. there's an ID on the card that they add to your account before they put it in your phone. i mean, i could very well be wrong, but that's my understanding.


That is correct ..watched the whole procedure the other day.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## blutos (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate to read these posts! I have had my Charge for two months and just had to replace the SIM card today. I traveled earlier this week, used airplane mode. Maybe had nothing to do with it, but right afterwards I had no 1X or 3G data. Still worked on wi-fi connection and 4G. I called tech support and they set up a SIM replacement at a local store. No charge and took about 15 minutes. I hope that is the first and last time I need to replace (crossed fingers).


----------

